# Off-Topic >  Covid-19 Reality Check

## IAMSatisfied

What these doctors have to say what I've had a sense about all along... I'm glad they have the guts to say it. The second video is the full 68 minute press conference with local media, and is *very* revealing.

EDIT: YOUTUBE HAS REMOVED THE VIDEOS OF THESE MEDICAL PROFESSIONALS SPEAKING THE TRUTH. YOU CAN SEE THE ORIGINAL VIDEO BY GOING HERE: https://d.tube/#!/v/overlogg33/Qmaht...r741tUrdybWKR2

----------


## IAMSatisfied

An excellent article on recent *antibody* test results from Stanford.

https://www.wired.com/story/new-covi...re-they-right/

Here's another article on NYCs antibody test results indicate that the numbers of people who have been exposed/"infected" with Covid-19 successfully developed antibodies are likely more than tenfold the number of confirmed cases, AND they didn't even know they were "infected". 

https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...cases/2388182/

Both of these tests from the opposite coasts suggest the same thing: Covid-19 isn't significantly different than the flu, it was well established in the population BEFORE the shutdown.

----------


## Okapi

The biggest difference is that you have more ten times chances to death with this virus than with normal one, especially if you're a men, more than 65 and over weighted, here one of ours biggest university hospitals has given statistics than 80%!!! of dead were over-weighted.
In %, a normal flu kills no more than 1/1'000, here we are speaking in % of infected people, it's a totally different scale.
After that, this is a normal selection, people who doesn't take any precautions against contamination are less intelligent than others and are normally more killed by the virus, in the nature all function like this model.
https://fr.tradingview.com/covid19/

----------


## IAMSatisfied

> The biggest difference is that you have more ten times chances to death with this virus than with normal one... here we are speaking in % of infected people, it's a totally different scale....



If you followed this latest data that these doctors are sharing from around the world, specifically referring to antibody testing and the much higher numbers (more than ten fold the number of "confirmed cases") of infections and recoveries, then you will realize that the death risk IS NOT 10x higher, but significantly similar to the risk of death by seasonal flu. (Did you watch the video and take in what these doctors presented?)

----------


## jdurand

Also, the "flatten the curve" they keep saying doesn't mean us sheltering won't get it, sheltering only delays getting it. IF we are capable of getting it, then we WILL get it sometime now or in the future.

As for my wife and I, we seem to have had it before the shutdown. Had the dry cough and some other things, but it eventually went away and we got on with life...until the shutdown.

----------


## Okapi

Then by chance you are in the 95% of people who have only minor diseases, you're certainly in good health or young, kids are unaffected in the majority, for me with a reduced respiratory capacity due to physical problems, my doctor has explained the symptoms when I have to call the 911 for you, and if I'm in contact with some  :Smash:  people which doesn’t' respect the security rules, I'm not certain of what I make it when cured(I'm optimistic for my life)… :Angry:

----------


## jdurand

We're pretty healthy and young is a relative term. I'm 64 and my wife is 73. We figure we might consider retirement in another 50 years or so.

That H1N1 did catch us both back in 2018, by the timing we figure we caught it on the way home from buying our new land (Krasnodar to Moscow to LA to SF). Took us a couple of weeks to get over it.

Lets hope the 95% who hardly notice it keeps up, maybe even bump it up to 99%.

----------

Okapi (Apr 27, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 29, 2020)

----------


## Rorschach

The videos have been removed, probably because they spoke sense.

I am very worried about the long term consequences of the lockdown. A worldwide depression is coming, many more people will suffer and die because of the over reaction to C19 than die directly because of it.

----------

IAMSatisfied (Apr 30, 2020),

jdurand (Apr 30, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (May 2, 2020)

----------


## IAMSatisfied

Yes, they were taken down because they were spot-on. The original video can be seen here: https://d.tube/#!/v/overlogg33/Qmaht...r741tUrdybWKR2

"They" command us to be tolerant of their perverting of our culture, but they will not tolerate the truth that exposes their lies.

This is modern-day book burning... it was bad for Hitler to do it, but it's good for them to do it, because they say so.

Here's a news feature addressing the censorship and the direction the control freaks want to take us:

----------


## Rorschach

I hope they are actually speaking sense. So many videos and articles are being censored at the moment. Some are speaking sense, some are still telling you to sip water and burn down 5G masts.

----------


## IAMSatisfied

Liars want to limit the spread of ideas because it would expose their deception... and they do it to keep us safe, they say.

----------


## Rorschach

What deception do you think is being carried out?

----------


## Toolmaker51

Sense or not, logic or not, factual or not; immaterial. Who pulled the information down? 
1]If the authors, they should recant the original as flawed, post new findings.
2] If big pharma, big brother, or outside operatives, not offering a different facet is 100% suspect. 

The internet has very little the oft-hyped and so called 'transparency'. More smoke and mirrors than ever. Which I'm certain was the objective all along.

Let's say for sake of argument an [any] unnamed conspiracy theory is accurate. Could not COVID19 been orchestrated to break relations, especially trade, between a handful of economic giants. I'd be thrilled to hear POTUS tell China "your practices in trade have the worst imaginable impacts, we'll no longer accept importations from China or her territories, this is over". Social upheaval would collapse Communist regime and set them back 300-500-maybe 1000 years into fragmented but modern semi-feudal states hungry to re-unite under full on capitalism. 
Otherwise they starve. Maybe lobbyists of our own manufacturing industry that push off-shoring, keel over next.

More than a few international corporations are considering backing out already. Consider just one product line, say tires used by trucking industry. There are owner operators risking loads and the public on shoddy [polite term] $150 tires whereas 1st line brands are ~ $280 and up, way up. There are tire manufacturers worldwide, Chinese truck tires have no devoted clients.

----------

Okapi (May 2, 2020)

----------


## IAMSatisfied

> What deception do you think is being carried out?



I am here specifically referring to Youtube's (Google's) practice of removing content deemed as "violating community guidelines". In this particular case the interview of these two doctors contained ideas/concepts that those who want to control the narrative, in this case Susan Wojcicki, CEO of Youtube, does NOT want you to be exposed to, because, according to Wojcicki, this interview was "problematic" and contained opinions that are (in her opinion) are "medically unsubstantiated", i.e. these doctors don't support the "vaccine narrative" that is currently being promoted by the AMA, MSM, Big-pharma, etc.

That "vaccine narrative" goes something like this: "Vaccines are ONLY good and never hurt anyone, they're the only and safest choice for the public's health. Vaccine producers are honest folks with pure motives and they never employ questionable practices. You can trust us... we wear white lab coats and have halos over our heads." 

So, we have mega-giant Google, arguably the world's largest advertising agency, earning US$134.8 billion in 2019. The AMA, funded by Big-pharma, has a vigorous campaign/lobby to induce Big-tech companies to "stop spread of anti-vax information", even if it's a couple of doctors saying that it's good for a healthy person to be exposed to things like Covid-19 so they can exercise their immune system and develop antibodies & thus immunity to the virus. Oh, and they also said that, FROM THE DATA derived from ANTIBODY TESTING, we have a ~0.03% risk of death from the virus. This is NOT good news to fear & vaccination peddlers. It's also not good news to those with political motives who want to prolong the "shelter-in-place" orders.

To be clear, I AM NOT anti-vaccine. I believe *some* vaccines have been wonderful. I am, however, for the free expression, discussion, and dissemination of ideas, and that truth itself will dispel lies, not the internet censorship police. I personally don't think it's wise to introduce into the human body toxic metals, such as mercury and aluminum (both are neuro-toxic), which many/most vaccines contain, ostensibly as "preservatives". While I am no chemistry savant, I do know that there are other metals that are excellent anti-microbials (zinc, silver, copper), while also being safe and/or essential on a cellular level. So, my BIG question to the vaccine producers is, "Why are you using known toxic metals as preservatives when you could be using safer, essential and/or safe, non-toxic metals?"

For those believing that mercury is safe in small quantities, you might want to read this article from The Journal of Trace Elements in Medicine and Biology: https://reader.elsevier.com/reader/s...D027DC6FEEA5FA

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jun 1, 2020)

----------


## IAMSatisfied

> Sense or not, logic or not, factual or not; immaterial. Who pulled the information down?



It was Youtube... the Tucker Carlson/Fox video (in post #9) addresses this.

----------


## IAMSatisfied

Duplicate post - Please Delete. Thanks!

----------


## IAMSatisfied



----------


## Toolmaker51

This is extraordinary! The social and general media have an agenda?

----------


## Okapi

As I am not an english native speaker, I'm not sure what is the message in the video, she said that they are more than 100'000 people in the US who die due to the lock-down ?

----------


## Frank S

Okapi; Here is one of the big problems here in the USA. trying to learn the truth or real statistics concerning deaths, exposures, contracted cases, treatments, causes and effects of anything concerning this current or any of the previous diseases depends largely on which form of media or which DR's you are willing to place your trust in. 
The media started talking about 100,000 deaths due to Covid-19 but what they fail top mention is did these people die as the result of having covid-19 only or did they die because covid-19 aggravated another ailment or did they die because of the other ailment and were only showing positives of having been infected or exposed to the covid-19 virus. I'm not an MD and don't look anything like Marcus Welby or Quincy or any of the other TV actor Dr.s which is how I am viewing most of the so called experts we are seeing in the media, whos opinions and data changes with the talking point of the day it seems. 
In my very NON expert opinion ( "expert" ex means before or has been, pert short for spurt meaning a drip under pressure so to me expert means a has been that is leaking trivial tripe while being pressured) anyway as I was beginning to say. My opinion is much of what is being said and ordered can be taken right from the pages of a myriad of science fiction novels.
Have people gotten very sick and died? the answer is yes. How many have died from the disease only? There is probably no way of knowing. Can or does this disease effect some more than others? Sure it does the same way as with any disease, much the same way that some people can succumb to many forms of cancer while others will never contract cancer and still others will recover from many forms that kill so many. 
Have people died from being in lock down? I would be greatly surprised if many haven't died from being forced to stay in their homes. especially multy family high rise apartments.
when it comes to the subject of being forced to wear a mask to prevent the spread of a virus I say put on one of the many accepted masks they want people to wear and grab a bottle of perfume, hair spray paint or any other aerosol containing a propellent or chemical which has an odor if you can smell it your mask is not going to prevent you from catching what ever is in the air. It may reduce the likelihood of you spreading a few germs particularly if you are a spit talker. any non vented mask though is going to make you re breathe your own breath which consist of a high percentage of CO2 this can deprive your lungs from getting a sufficient resupply of oxygen and ultimately cause you to be even more susceptible to getting sick 
Staying indoors in a sealed up house will ultimately have the same results unless your house has hundreds of living plants to absorb the CO2 and produce oxygen.
So finally I am going to end my long winded rant mainly because I need to get back out side.

----------

jdurand (Jun 2, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 2, 2020)

----------


## Crusty

You can play all sorts of games with statistics and language. For instance you can assert that CV19 has a 100% mortality rate because every person who contracts it will die (eventually) if you ignore cause and effect. 

Gonna go find my candle lantern so I can go out tonight walking the roads searching for an honest person, a search which I understand has been going on for a while.

----------


## Okapi

Thanks Frank for your explanation.
Here in Switzerland there is a very simple manner used by medical authority to count how many people die because the Covid kill them, and they give a lot of information about that method, it makes in a short manner a list, if you are over weighted, you are in the 80% part of dead persons, and if you are more than 80 years old you are in the red part of the list, 96% of those persons have a preexistant disease.
Then, if you are young with a normal weight and no specific disease, you have more than 95% to be just sick but with nearly no risk to dead.
After that you can elaborate the theory you want, but if you are as me in the categories(not fat, just a problem with lung capacity) which have a lot more chances to dead, you stay at home!!! ;-)

----------


## Toolmaker51

COVID-19, insurance policies, politicians...; really any of the irritants hitting us daily. Outlook is everything; be informed AND remain skeptical.
And when all else fails

----------

olderdan (Sep 5, 2020)

----------


## jdurand

In California, Contra Costa County the new guidelines are gatherings up to 12 are ok unless you are protesting, then 100 is ok. This is not a joke.

Joke part...maybe... Stores thinking of renaming as PROTEST Grill, PROTEST Grocery, ...

----------

Okapi (Jun 7, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 6, 2020)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> In California, Contra Costa County the new guidelines are gatherings up to 12 are ok unless you are protesting, then 100 is ok. This is not a joke.
> 
> Joke part...maybe... Stores thinking of renaming as PROTEST Grill, PROTEST Grocery, ...



I'M IN! I bet we can get more than 100, PROTEST New Normal, PROTEST One Global Entity, then we'll hang out and make stuff at PROTEST Tool & Die!

----------


## IAMSatisfied



----------


## Okapi

They were statistical experts who calculated the number of death in the US a month ago for the future month, and they were desperately wrong, it comes a lot worse…
https://www.letemps.ch/monde/un-mode...nis-va-doubler
Our latest forecasts project nearly 135,000 #COVID19 deaths in the United States. These projections reflect increased human mobility and the easing of social distancing measures in many US states. Read our press announcement: https://t.co/iiDBeLZffV pic.twitter.com/G2o0mSxQL0

----------


## DIYSwede

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/
*128 783 as of yesterday, June 28..*.

https://covid19.healthdata.org/united-states-of-america

These guys *(as per June 30th) estimate 175 168 deaths by Oct 1st*...
(You can check your own country's/ state's forecast by scrolling in the top green line.)

But given that IHME's prediction above (of May 4th) for Aug 4th (3 months later), 
for UK; France, Spain, Italy and Germany
was already exceeded in the last week of June (a mere 7 weeks), 
I assume we're all in for a few more surprises...

Time will eventually tell if anybody's guess was even close.

*Disclaimer:* I am, given the last few months with this pandemic,
not leaning towards or relying on any particular forecasting agency.
I will not be held responsible, nor argument for or against any reactions from reading the above links.

As Niels Bohr said:
_“Prediction is very difficult, especially about the future.”_

----------


## DIYSwede

*A Quick Guide to Low-risk groups for Covid-19:* 
Young, wealthy, mentally and physically gifted and active, health-concerned with nutritious diet, 
highly educated with low-stress lives and parents and grandparents who've reached high age with good health.
Having spacious living with outdoor activities in a well-off community at max 28 deg latitude.

Some links on/ for the rest of us: 
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019...onditions.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metabo...d_correlations
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-...et-linked.html

PS: If you've received a negative anti-body test - don't panic yet:

There's a new (as of yesterday, not yet peer-reviewed or published) paper labeled:
*Robust T cell immunity in convalescent individuals with asymptomatic or mild COVID-19*,
stating:"SARS-CoV-2-specific T cells were detectable in antibody-seronegative family members 
and individuals with a history of asymptomatic or mild COVID-19."

Which in layman's terms means that:
*People with mild or no symptoms and negative antibody tests,
still could have long-term immunity* towards this particular SARS-CoV-2 strain.

"SARS-CoV-2-specific memory T cells will likely prove critical for long-term immune protection against COVID-19"


*https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1...06.29.174888v1*

----------

Okapi (Jul 1, 2020)

----------


## Okapi

Thanks for those information, each morning, thinking at our members especially in the US who are endangered or have friends or family endangered by the Covid, I'm very sad and worried about all those people I know in those countries, stay at home and stay protected if you have to go outside!!!
I offer this picture to all people and friends through the world.

----------


## Frank S

I had to make a 500 mile round trip yesterday to one of the villages of the damned. Every place of business I really needed to have a sit down conference with persons there were either shuttered with mass hysteria warning signs plastered all over their entry doors warning of impending doom if all rules and guidelines were not followed or buzzers and squawk boxes had been installed 2 of the places only had the janitors present everyone else of the office staff were restricted to working from home but not their factory workers Go figure.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jul 1, 2020)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Not the first time we've seen that double standard. I first noticed it when off-shore manufacturing became the "new normal". And normal often is whatever we allow continue.

----------


## Frank S

> Not the first time we've seen that double standard. I first noticed it when off-shore manufacturing became the "new normal". And normal often is whatever we allow continue.



At least 2 of the 3 companies I visited and made contact with however being a remote contact as it was have already finalized a quote for me one has even sent it formally via Email within .3% of my initial estimate of where I thought the cost would be. I haven't received the final on the 2nd as of yet as the grades of steel had to be altered bit. I had an idea this might happen with newer grades being available which I had not been familiar with. I am amenable to these alterations when I can use a stock item instead of special ordered this always means a better chance of ongoing availability and sometimes a lower overall cost as well especially when dealing with metal which has to be formed as long as the KSI and minimum yields remain within my requirements

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jul 2, 2020)

----------


## IAMSatisfied

Truth-Telling Amid COVID-19: Asking the Critical Questions—Pamela Popper




About Pamela A Popper
Pamela A. Popper, Ph.D., N.D.

Dr. Pam Popper is a naturopath, an internationally recognized expert on nutrition and health, and the Executive Director of The Wellness Forum. The company offers educational programs designed to assist individuals in changing their health outcomes through improved diet and lifestyle habits; to assist employers in reducing the costs of health insurance and medical care for employees; and to educate health care professionals about how to use diet and lifestyle for preventing, reversing, and stopping the progression of degenerative disease.

Dr. Popper is the author of several books; her most recent is solving America's Healthcare Crisis. She is the Founder of The Wellness Forum Foundation, which offers programming in schools designed to improve children's health through better nutrition.

Dr. Popper serves on the Physician's Steering Committee for the Physicians' Committee for Responsible Medicine in Washington D.C.. Dr. Popper works with Whole Foods, one of the largest natural foods grocers in the world, as part of Rip Esslestyn's team, charged with helping employees improve their health with plant-based nutrition and better lifestyle choices. Additionally, she is part of Dr. T. Colin Campbell's teaching team at eCornell, teaching part of a certification course on plant-based nutrition. She has been featured in many widely distributed documentaries, including Processed People and Making a Killing and appears in a new film, Forks Over Knives, which opened in major theaters in May 2011.

Dr. Popper is also a lobbyist and public policy expert, and continually works toward changing laws that interfere with patients' right to choose their health provider and method of care. She has testified in front of legislative committees on numerous occasions, and has testified twice in front of the USDA's Dietary Guidelines Advisory Committee.

Dr. Pam Popper is a straight-talking professional who is not afraid to criticize national health organizations, government agencies, medical professionals, pharmaceutical companies, agricultural organizations and manufacturing companies, many of whom have agendas and priorities that interfere with distributing truthful information and promoting public health.

----------


## IAMSatisfied

Dr. Pamela Popper talks about Covid Nonsense... I like her sense of humor....

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jul 28, 2020)

----------


## Frank S

Like it has been said for a long time when America sneezes everyone catches a cold well the elected and appointed and otherwise self proclaimed officials Here in the USA suffer from a full on case of the whooping cough which has given them Diarrhea. Severe cases can cause dehydration severe dehydration can effect the brain See where this is leading? if they ever processed a brain of their own, I've all along suspected they hadn't but anyway, their self induced hypochondria has allowed what little grey matter they may have had to putrefy turn brown and ran down their legs before they made it to a toilet. Additionally they failed to wash off the stench which is in turn now effecting so much of the population

----------

IAMSatisfied (Jul 28, 2020),

jdurand (Jul 28, 2020),

Okapi (Jul 29, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Jul 30, 2020)

----------


## IAMSatisfied

VIDEO + ARTICLE: Facebook, Google/YouTube, Twitter Censor Viral Video of Doctors’ Capitol Hill Coronavirus Press Conference

This is an EXCELLENT 45 minute video of a press conference of America's Frontline Doctors sharing data and expert opinion on Covid and what's really going on regarding it. Well worth the time to watch.

https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2020/...paign=20200728

----------


## IAMSatisfied

Technocrats Freak Out Over CDC’s 6% COVID Death Figure

https://www.technocracy.news/technoc...-death-figure/

A short, but good article on the CDC's recent study stating that only 6% of the "Covid-deaths" actually died of Covid alone... the remaining 94% had an average of 2.6 comorbidities (i.e. they were already knocking on death's door).

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 4, 2020)

----------


## DIYSwede

Link https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/c....htm#dashboard

----------


## Toolmaker51

I'm no expert; but media hype tipped me off so long ago; especially the choice or arrangement of particular words; pandemic, crisis, lockdown, etc. The tipping point occurred when so many corporate entities issued statements with near exact same format. To me, that says 'knee-jerk' versus logic, understanding, science, anything that clarifies or reveals. Another not-so oddity is one group that believes it FAR more than another of diametric opposites. The connection is yet to be discovered, but probability of one party using COVID19 as a means of lockstep regimentation will not be a surprise.

I have asked literally hundreds of people "...know anybody sick?", "...know of recoveries?", and the like. It might be oversimplification, but so few responded they DID know someone affected, 6% seemingly aligns pretty well. What could be less a scientific, crude polling method, besides completely at random?
Personally, the disappointment will be if the hammer is not dropped on the perpetrators, starting with the virus, right down to those utilizing it as means to any agenda. It should be judged an act of terrorism.

----------


## Crusty

*COVID the Third-Leading Cause of Death in the U.S.*I think it's a real danger, though you can always find someone else who states publicly the same viewpoint as yours (or any other) about it since political game playing and spinning surrounding it have effectively hidden the truth in order to get us back to work and paying taxes or to depose Trump. 

Going to the grocery store for me has become a tense mission trying to stay 6' away from encroaching spreaders because taking reasonable precaution is inconvenient for them.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Mr. Crusty;, this reply is not directed at you personally, but the general population which carry at least two sets of opinion and reason.

My immune system is based on 68 years worth of highly successful antibodies. That's allowed just under 400 blood and plasma donations, 0- and CMV safe. Only took vaccines required in military service while deployed, had testicular cancer 13 years past common 18-35 age group, no trace of any industrial health issues, diabetes or cholesterol, and B/P averages 98-66. 
Amid periodic temperature and overall health status checks, can say only felt under the weather about 10-12 hours in February; while probably 85-95% isolated re-doing this home. The isolation is getting work done, not sheltering. 
Of people I know, only 2 believed they had 'it' and were miserable full two weeks. They are in the same family and each is a hypochondriac. While I was concerned for them, their habits and outlook caused me discounting self-diagnoses.
So the oft-used word 'danger', is perceived by many as more like 'potential', certainly not imminent, threatening nor pandemic as portrayed.

----------


## Frank S

There are times when I wish we were traveling inside of a galactic starship instead of on the outside of a planet. 
if we were trapped inside and someone or some group of someone's perpetrated such a thing as the covid -19 
"" Personally, the disappointment will be if the hammer is not dropped on the perpetrators, starting with the virus, right down to those utilizing it as means to any agenda. It should be judged an act of terrorism""
what would happen if in a starship we would simply shove them out an air lock and be done with them.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 4, 2020)

----------


## Toolmaker51

"Shove them out the airlock" is a suitable punishment in my book. Crimes of any kind are committed with little concern of risk, or even being apprehended. It is no surprise the actions playing out in Portland, St. Louis, Kenosha or anywhere else, go on so long. It is not one iota different than neglecting a stop sign or 25mph speed limit in a residential area, illegal modifications to a motor vehicle operated on public highways, or blasting out offensive music.
Gosh, I may have just outed myself as one who is judging stereotypes and profiling accordingly.

If an airlock was used, the next miscreants would be those cleaning up the splatter. Seems as deterrent would register, eventually.

'They' are fortunate; no, lucky, a few of us aren't mayors, governors, or President.

----------


## Crusty

I read this article and it appears to indicate that Covid is a much more insidious infection than has been seen before.

*A Supercomputer Analyzed Covid-19 — and an Interesting New Theory Has Emerged*It appears to indicate that severe effects of a Covid infection are a matter of chance rather than any natural resistance a person may have developed but in general, I treat anything which can kill me as a danger. I've had two years of interferon treatment, which should have my immune system still ramped up to near hyperdrive, and I don't think I have any special resistance to this one. My opinion - and we all know what those are like.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 5, 2020)

----------

